# Malfunction on Adria Coral habitation door



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi
I have a rather irritating problem with the remote lock on the habitation entry door on my Adria Coral. This has been an intermittent fault almost from new. Sometimes the remote control operates the habitation door lock and sometimes it does not. The dealer from whom I purchased (new) one year ago had it back after just a couple of months - pronounced the fault fixed and off we went to France for the summer. Within a few weeks again no lock operation. I have just today collected it from its first annual service, including supposedly fixing this again, but as soon as I got home - no lock.

Does anyone know what could be wrong, because it is quite obvious that the dealer (who are an accredited Adria agent and authorised Fiat service centre) have no idea!
I do not want to name the dealer (located just off the M5 in Somerset, near the Devon border) but I would like to be able to at least give them some idea what to look for when I call them next week as they clearly do not know!

Thanks for help
Alan
 :roll:


----------



## regnarts (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure if your door is the same type as fitted to my 2011 Elddis Aspire but most doors are now manufactured by the same company (unsure of the name). 
Anyway I had a similar problem to you just after getting the m\home new six months ago. I took it to an Elddis service centre with no luck and had to cut our holiday short to return it to the factory near Durham where Elddis engineers stripped down the door and found a loose mechanical bar. The bar was very close to the handle and was only about 15cm long, it had detached itself after a circlip had come off. I have had no trouble since it was repaired, the repair took about an hour.

BTW Elddis were very appologetic and accommodating and even reimbursed out of pocket expenses.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for that - it sounds a fairly simple job and is certainly a logical explanation for the problem I have. The door can be locked perfectly by pressing down the button on top of the lock mechanism inside but does not work remotely or by using the key on the outside.

I believe the manufacturer is Seitz, btw.

I also like the sound of the reimbursement of the costs to get there - after three trips and no success that seems the least that should be offered!

Thanks again
Alan


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I'll do the best I can...

We've had Our Coral for just over 4 years, from new. There have been several occasions when the habitation door lock has failed to respond to the remote. I can often hear the *cab *doors locking/unlocking but silence from the hab. door. :?

When that happens, I press with my knee near the handle area of the door and operate the remote. Success!! I've actually had to do that today!! 

There are times when there seems to be no contact between the electric contacts on the door. I've tried packing out the door contact and that improved the reliability. Just a thin sliver of plastic. :wink:

Another point, if I may... It seems that our locks like *ORDER*. They don't like being messed about!! If the doors are locked using the dashboard switches, they like to be unlocked that way. If the remote is used to lock, it has to be used to unlock. If AuntieSandra uses her spare, non-remote key to unlock the door, I make a point if relocking the door with her key. :roll:

It all seems quite strange!! But the knee method seems to work most successfully!! :roll:


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Many thanks Uncle Norm - as previously you appear with words of wisdom just when needed!
i recognise similarities with mine - I have noticed that there does seem to be some relationship between the way the door is locked to whether the remote will operate.
But the most helpful comment from you concerns the use of the knee. I had not thought of that but it does seem to have potential for judicious application when I go to the dealer to show how I feel about their service!

Alan
:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Same problem with our Adria Seitz door

We were told to take a piece of fine abrasive paper and clean the contacts periodically

Seems Ok so far

Aldra


----------



## Alebb (Jan 4, 2022)

*Adria Coral Habitation Door issue*

We bought a new Adria Coral in May 2021 and had the dealer fit an Autowatch 695RLC alarm.
We had periodic issues in not being able to arm the alarm and the alarm going off a couple of times a week.
Dealer advised a number of their customers were experiencing the same problems with their Adrias.
After investigation and discussion with Adria and the alarm company, the dealer advised the problem is the habitation door switch. The contacts are nickel plated and are not giving a reliable connection when the door is closed.
Adria are working with the door manufacturer to have a new switch designed. In the meantime the dealer has filed one side of the switch to make a better contact.
This has improved things as we do not have difficulty arming the alarm.
However, we do have a problem with the alarm still going off a couple of times a week. The dealer suggested taping bare wire to the habitation door switch contacts to ensure the switch thinks the door is always closed. I have tried this and it stops the alarm going off but.... sometimes the alarm will not arm unless I temporarily remove the tape/wire!
I look forward to the new door switch being made available in the not too distant future!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That sounds a bit of a nightmare Alebb! Your neighbours probably think so too!

Welcome to the forum BTW. Ha e you managed much travel since you bought her? I managed a couple of months in France n Spain which kept me sane for the UK winter!


----------

